# laico (che non ha un orientamento definito)



## ValerioPak

Ciao,

purtroppo ho ancora una domanda e questa è veramente particolare: in un regolamento aziendale, nella parte relativa al dress code per i dipendenti, si dice:

"C*ostituisce un preminente valore per la Società trasmettere un’immagine laica e neutra.*"


Anche stando alle definizioni di vari dizionari di italiano, deduco che "*laico*", in questo contesto, significhi "non connotato ideologicamente, che non prende una posizione specifica, che non ha un orientamento definito."  In pratica potrebbe essere un sinonimo di neutrale, ma volendo lasciare due termini anche in inglese, cosa si potrebbe usare in questo senso?

Io pensavo a "*unaligned*" che però non mi convince. 

Un termine che io uso comunemente in italiano in questo senso è "*asettico*", ma non so quanto sia appropriato in questo contesto. (figuriamoci *aseptic *in inglese).

Grazie a tutti sin da ora.

V.


----------



## dylanG3893

Credo che "unaligned" non serva in questo caso.. è una parola troppo specifica e questo contesto mi pare più generale. Direi "impartial" o "nonpartisan" ma l'ultimo allude un po' alla politica, quindi "impartial" è il migliore. Tra l'altro "inconspicuous" o "subdued" potrebbero riferire ai vestiti del dress code, ma non "all'immagine" che il dress code rappresenta.


----------



## Odysseus54

'Laico' ha un suo significato preciso.  Sicuri che questa azienda non abbia niente da fare con la religione, che so, magari con articoli religiosi per una parte del proprio catalogo, ma non voglia essere identificata da quella parte soltanto ?

Perche' 'laico' significa 'non religioso', non 'neutro', se le parole hanno un senso.


----------



## Einstein

Esiste il termine "non-denominational", che vuol dire senza un orientamento religioso specifico. Non so se può servire in questo caso.


----------



## ValerioPak

Grazie a tutti per i contributi.

l'azienda non ha a che fare con la religione (si tratta infatti di una casa d'alta moda). 

Dal resto del documento si capisce che l'azienda si aspetta che i suoi dipendenti indossino abiti del brand, o in mancanza di tale opzione abiti che non lascino intendere uno stile di abbigliamento troppo connotato. 

Credo che impartial sia il termine più appropriato al contesto. 

Laico ha un significato specifico, ma tutti i dizionari di italiano annoverano, per estensione, anche il senso di "non connotato da un qualsiasi punto di vista ideologico".


----------



## Einstein

Dopo uno sguardo rapido in rete, ritiro il mio suggerimento di "non-denominational"; vorrebbe dire non legato ad una chiesa particolare, ma comunque di orientamento religioso. Non è il nostro caso!
Però (forse sono ignorante in proposito) mi sembra insolito che una casa di moda voglia precisare di non essere religiosa; esiste il pericolo che qualcuno pensi il contrario?


----------



## GavinW

ValerioPak said:


> Credo che impartial sia il termine più appropriato al contesto.
> 
> Laico ha un significato specifico, ma tutti i dizionari di italiano annoverano, per estensione, anche il senso di "non connotato da un qualsiasi punto di vista ideologico".



No, sorry, impartial is wrong. This adjective basically means "not having an opinion either way". But clothes cannot have an opinion, so "impartial" is incorrect. 
I think the main problem here is that the firm concerned is a fashion house. They seem to be using "technical" language connected to the whole concept of style in clothing and fashion, and its connections with the character (and possible belief-systems) of the people involved. So it's by no means a "normal" usage of "laico". In that sense, the adjective "neutral" corresponds most closely to the word we're looking for. Unfortunately we also have to translate the adjective "neutro", which would force an impossible repetition. Solution? Maybe gloss the two adjectives as one, "neutro/neutral", and "pretend" we are only dealing with this one adjective. It's a common and justified translation strategy. But it could be argued that we lose something.


----------



## Anja.Ann

Ciao a tutti 

Forse si potrebbe intendere "laico" come "indipendente".


----------



## Einstein

Anja.Ann said:


> Ciao a tutti
> 
> Forse si potrebbe intendere "laico" come "indipendente".


Ma sì, hai probabilmente ragione, una soluzione semplice. Quindi "independent".

Ciao AA


----------



## Anja.Ann

Ciao, Einstein  Che bello trovarti d'accordo!


----------



## ValerioPak

Grazie per tutti i nuovi contributi. The plot thickens!

Penso che userò neutral and independent a questo punto. Per inciso, IMHO la qualità del testo italiano è (come spesso accade nelle aziende) discutibile.


----------



## GavinW

ValerioPak said:


> Per inciso, IMHO la qualità del testo italiano è (come spesso accade nelle aziende) discutibile.



Thanks for saying that, it saves others from having to say it! ;-)
I think it's clear "independent" is not ideal either, frankly. In fact, IMHO, it's at least as wrong as "impartial". ;-) But, with this translation, at this point, I detect a certain desire to put down something (anything), and then move on...
However, I think I have a very good translation (rash words indeed, I know...): It is clear from the definitions and explanations given that, in this particular context, a dress code that is "laica" is a dress code that does not "_make a statement"/"make statements"_ (about the person wearing the clothes). Unfortunately, in this sentence the noun is "immagine", which makes it harder to use this translation solution in the actual sentence, but you get the idea.


----------



## elfa

GavinW said:


> a dress code that is "laica" is a dress code that does not "_make a statement"/"make statements"_ (about the person wearing the clothes). Unfortunately, in this sentence the noun is "immagine", which makes it harder to use this translation solution in the actual sentence, but you get the idea.



How about 

_...adopt a dress code which is both neutral and does not/refrains from making a statement?
_


----------



## Odysseus54

What do they want 'laico' to mean ?  

'Non controversial' ? 'Classic' ?  Dressing like George Clooney rather than like Elton John ?  

'Inconspicuous' ?  

'Not enslaved to fashion' ?

Here, more than translating, we are trying to read minds...


----------



## Anja.Ann

Ciao, Odysseus 

My understanding: the company does not want its employees to wear the competitors' labels. If employees do not want to buy/wear clothes produced by the company, they should, at least, avoid buying/wearing always the same competitor's label.


----------



## ValerioPak

Non penso che sia proprio una questione di leggere nel pensiero qui. 

Il fatto è che una certa casa di moda XYZ vuole che i suoi dipendenti indossino abiti del loro marchio, oppure abiti neutri, non di altri marchi, ma neppure abiti non di marchi che, per stile, motivi, colori, tessuti etc. possano far pensare allo stile di un'altra casa di moda con caratteristiche abbastanza marcate e riconoscibili (che potrebbero anche essere imitate). Questo penso sia il senso della frase, al di là della discutibile scelta lessicale.


----------



## Odysseus54

ValerioPak said:


> Non penso che sia proprio una questione di leggere nel pensiero qui.
> 
> Il fatto è che una certa casa di moda XYZ vuole che i suoi dipendenti indossino abiti del loro marchio, oppure abiti neutri, non di altri marchi, ma neppure abiti non di marchi che, per stile, motivi, colori, tessuti etc. possano far pensare allo stile di un'altra casa di moda con caratteristiche abbastanza marcate e riconoscibili (che potrebbero anche essere imitate). Questo penso sia il senso della frase, al di là della discutibile scelta lessicale.




Se sei sicuro del contesto, e di quello che in questo contesto significa la frase "trasmettere un'immagine laica e neutra" , perche' non provi a parafrasare l'italiano ?

Se ci troviamo di fronte una frase dove i termini usati hanno un significato conosciuto e comprensibile, anche la traduzione sara' piu' precisa.


Nel frattempo a me e' venuto in mente un aggiramento dell'ostacolo :  "brand- and style-neutral"  ( cioe' brand-neutral e style-neutral ).


----------



## chipulukusu

Non so se è solo una cosa mia, ma trovo veramente strano questo uso generico del termine laico. A me sembra che gli usi più comuni del termine _laico_ siano:

_non confessional_ - società laica, modo laico di fare politica, ecc.
_secular - _membro laico di un'organizzazione religiosa, i laici in opposizione ai religiosi, ecc...
_not ideologically aligned_ - significato molto in disuso con la "fine delle ideologie": membro laico di un partito cioè indipendente non allineato all'ideologia dominante del partito stesso
_not belonging to a professional body - _esempio tipico:membro laico del Consiglio Superiore della Magistratura.

Siete sicuri che, trattandosi di _dress code, _la società non stia semplicemente facendo capire indirettamente che non amerebbe avere a che fare con dipendenti che indossano il _chador_ o il vestito nero degli ebrei ortodossi o che ostentano croci e rosari (a meno che non cerchino di imitare lo stile di Madonna degli anni '80 ovviamente...).

Credo che sarebbe una cosa impensabile da trovare nel regolamento di una società britannica, ma visto che mi sembra che si tratta di una società italiana non mi sembra un'ipotesi da scartare a priori...


----------



## theartichoke

Odysseus54 said:


> Nel frattempo a me e' venuto in mente un aggiramento dell'ostacolo :  "brand- and style-neutral"  ( cioe' brand-neutral e style-neutral ).



I like this. I was a bit thrown off by the wording of the original, which seems to suggest that the _company_ wants to project a image that's "laica e neutra" (which makes little sense)  but if it's the image that the _employees_ are supposed to project if and when they're not wearing the company's brand, then maybe something like *to* *project an image that is brand- and style-neutral.*


----------



## dylanG3893

Forse, "generic"?


----------



## GavinW

theartichoke said:


> I like this.



So do I. I think Ody's suggestion is brilliant.


----------



## ValerioPak

Grazie a tutti,

*Brand- and style-neutral *è ottimo e permette di aggirare in un certo qual modo l'ostacolo di laico, che si sta rivelando termine più problematico del previsto. Non credo che abbia un senso religioso in questo contesto: il documento è molto didascalico e riporta continue esemplificazioni tra parentesi. Io non ho letto da nessuna parte "... (senza segni esteriori quali ad esempio croci, chador, burqa, etc.)", mentre si ribadisce in più punti il divieto di avere indosso marchi riconoscibili, segni esteriori riconoscibili a un dato stile, etc.

Però visto che tutto è possibile, per mantenere un profilo il più neutrale (appunto) possibile, penso che b*rand- and style-neutral s*ia un'ottima scelta.

V.


----------



## Mike Gardener

Forse, "laica e neutra" = "appropriate" secondo i valori dell'azienda?

One wears appropriate clothing to work.  The business requires its employees to dress appropriately.

Si vesta come ci vestiamo noi cioè come i membri conservati/tenuti dalla Societa'.


----------



## chipulukusu

Scusate se insito, ma _laico_ mi sembra un termine troppo fortemente connotato per essere utilizzato in modo così generico a mio parere. Forse l'intento è fare riferimento a qualsiasi elemento dell'abbigliamento che possa fare riferimento ad una religione, ad un'ideologia a un gruppo sociale ben definito.
Mi ha fatto pensare anche il settore dell'alta moda che ha naturali legami con la Francia, dove la laicità in senso religioso dell'abbigliamento è attivamente perseguita.
C'è anche da fare una considerazione pratica. Il settore dell'alta moda è realisticamente l'unico in Italia in grado di attrarre talenti stranieri e quindi i non avvezzi managers italiani si potrebbero trovare a che fare con persone abituate in altre nazioni a vestire tranquillamente secondo il loro credo religioso e potrebbero non sapere come comportarsi.


----------



## Anja.Ann

Ciao, Chipu 

Capisco la tua perplessità, ma credo anche che l'uso di "laico" sia, in questo caso, solo e semplicemente uno sbaglio, fatto probabilmente nel tentativo di risultare "forbiti". 
Di fatto, si accompagna a "neutro" che, personalmente, ritengo sbagliato: "neutrale" a mio avviso sarebbe più adatto e, di per sé, sufficiente.
Si tratta quindi di ovviare all'errore nel testo italiano con una buona soluzione nella traduzione in inglese.  
Personalmente, dalle spiegazioni dell'OP, credo che la società suggerisca (più o meno velatamente) ai dipendenti di adottare lo stile che la contraddistingue, quindi l'abbigliamento di propria produzione o, al limite, di non evidenziare una preferenza verso uno stile troppo diverso o palesemente concorrenziale. 
Chissà! Avevo pensato ad "indipendente" per estensione di "laico" come "autonomo", ma credo proprio che la soluzione di Odysseus sia la più azzeccata. 
Ciao, buona giornata!


----------



## chipulukusu

Ok Anja, mi hai convinto, grazie mille! 
A volte mi faccio trasportare da considerazioni etno-sociologiche fuori luogo  ... Mi scuso ma sono cose con cui ho spesso a che fare


----------



## Anja.Ann

Grazie a te, Chipu


----------



## ValerioPak

Io nel frattempo sto cercando di avere una risposta da chi ha redatto il testo su questo problematico aspetto (e su altre omissioni più o meno grossolane). 

Vi farò sapere, come va a finire, se avrò una risposta (di solito le mie domande si infrangono contro muri di gomma). Già tutti questi spunti, però, sono interessantissimi ed estremamente utili. Quindi grazie ancora.

V.


----------



## davidforth

Sono d'accordo con chi sottolinea la specificità del termine "laico". Qui siamo in presenza di due possibilità: l'una prevede l'errore del termine medesimo, nella seconda invece vi è un'implicità richiesta di non utilizzo di una caratterizzazione religiosa. Credo che sia comunque probabile il "mis-utilizzo", scusate il neologismo, del termine laico. Noi italiani spesso, visto l'enorme differenza tra scritto e parlato, facciamo confusioni tremente con l'utilizzo di termini più ricercati. Esempio: una tantum, piuttosto che calligrafia, ecc.


----------



## Odysseus54

davidforth said:


> Sono d'accordo con chi sottolinea la specificità del termine "laico". Qui siamo in presenza di due possibilità: l'una prevede l'errore del termine medesimo, nella seconda invece vi è un'implicità implicita richiesta di non utilizzo di una caratterizzazione religiosa. Credo che sia comunque probabile il "mis-utilizzo", scusate il neologismo, del termine laico. Noi italiani spesso, visto vista l'enorme differenza tra scritto e parlato, facciamo confusioni tremente tremende con l'utilizzo di termini più ricercati. Esempio: una tantum, piuttosto che calligrafia, ecc.



Mi permetto di correggere un paio di refusi, spero non me ne vorrai - dobbiamo mantenere la correttezza anche ortografica per non confondere gli amici stranieri


----------



## davidforth

Odysseus54 said:


> Mi permetto di correggere un paio di refusi, spero non me ne vorrai - dobbiamo mantenere la correttezza anche ortografica per non confondere gli amici stranieri


Hai fatto bene! scusate voi, non ho ben riletto. Un'ultima cosa: su "vista" ho proprio preso un abbaglio!! Non ho cliccato male un tasto come negl'altri casi! eheheh mea culpa ladies and gentlemen


----------



## Anja.Ann

davidforth said:


> Non ho cliccato male un tasto come _negl'altri_ casi! eheheh mea culpa ladies and gentlemen



Ciao, Davidforth 

Mi permetto, allora, di correggere anche un altro errorino: "negli" (come "gli") si apostrofa solo davanti a nomi plurali che iniziano per "i". Sempre che lo si voglia apostrofare, chiaramente.


----------



## davidforth

Anja.Ann said:


> Ciao, Davidforth
> 
> Mi permetto, allora, di correggere anche un altro errorino: "negli" (come "gli") si apostrofa solo davanti a nomi plurali che iniziano per "i". Sempre che lo si voglia apostrofare, chiaramente.



Cara Anja.Ann, 
ma quante regole ci sono?!  
Perchè solo sulla "i"? Io sapevo che l'apostrofo fosse sempre valido genericamente con le vocali e non espressamente solo in alcuni casi (a parte nel genere dell'articolo indeterminativo).
Grazie
Davide


----------



## ValerioPak

Ciao a tutti, 

per dovere di cronaca, vi informo che, negli intendimenti dell'autore del testo (da cui ho avuto l'informazione), immagine laica è meramente riferito alla moda e non ha il senso di non confessionale. Buon proseguimento a tutti.


----------



## davidforth

ValerioPak said:


> Ciao a tutti,
> 
> per dovere di cronaca, vi informo che, negli intendimenti dell'autore del testo (da cui ho avuto l'informazione), immagine laica è meramente riferito alla moda e non ha il senso di non confessionale. Buon proseguimento a tutti.



Era molto probabile non intendesse una funzione collegata a qual si voglia "religiosità" come sin dall'inizio hai detto, credo però che sia un brutto modo di dire, se non tecnicamente scorretto; Nel Treccani online il termine laico non viene definito con nessuna estensione, come qualcuno ha detto precedentemente. 
Per come ho sempre visto e utilizzato il termine, dal mio punto di vista, è proprio un errore!  
Ma la mia parola non vale nulla! 
Ciao!


----------



## ValerioPak

Infatti l'uso del termine non piace neanche a me, e ritengo sia alquanto inappropriato. Però ribadisco che due autorevoli dizionari di italiano (e - mi spiace contraddirti, davidforth - anche il Treccani on line) definisce laico con due estensioni di significato, fra cui: 

"Detto di persona, gruppo, movimento, atteggiamento che dichiari programmaticamente la propria autonomia da dogmatismi ideologici di qualsiasi genere."

Sicuramente è discutibile che uno stile o una moda siano concepiti come un dogmatismo ideologico, ma l'estensione di significato c'è. ;-)


----------



## Anja.Ann

davidforth said:


> Cara Anja.Ann,
> ma quante regole ci sono?!


Ciao, Davide 
Oserei dire tante, ma non troppe  



> Perch*é* solo davanti alla "i"?


Ritengo solo per questioni di fonetica; nel parlato, di fatto, si ha già l'elisione: prova a leggere "Gli interessanti spunti che offri ...".
Se posso, indipendentemente dalla regola, ti consiglierei di non apostrofare "gli" (né relative preposizioni articolate derivate) nemmeno davanti a parole che iniziano con la "i".  



> Io sapevo che l'apostrofo fosse sempre valido genericamente con le vocali e non espressamente solo in alcuni casi (a parte nel genere dell'articolo determinativo).
> Grazie.Davide


Non preoccuparti! Sapessi quante cose nuove imparo anch'io ogni giorno! 

P.S.: Mi scuso! OT!


----------



## davidforth

ValerioPak said:


> Infatti l'uso del termine non piace neanche a me, e ritengo sia alquanto inappropriato. Però ribadisco che due autorevoli dizionari di italiano (e - mi spiace contraddirti, davidforth - anche il Treccani on line) definisce laico con due estensioni di significato, fra cui:
> 
> "Detto di persona, gruppo, movimento, atteggiamento che dichiari programmaticamente la propria autonomia da dogmatismi ideologici di qualsiasi genere."
> 
> Sicuramente è discutibile che uno stile o una moda siano concepiti come un dogmatismo ideologico, ma l'estensione di significato c'è. ;-)



L'ho trovato anche io ora, 
avevo letto solo nella sezione "enciclopedia" e non "vocabolario". Ecco perché non lo avevo visto! 

Anja.Ann
Thank you


----------

